# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kosova shtet laik, sekular apo ateist

## Ceni-1

Kosova shtet laik, sekular apo ateist

Autor: Mr. Amir Ahmeti


Duke analizuar debatet e shumta të dy-tri javëve të fundit rreth disa çështjeve fetare, iu qasa seriozisht punës për të hulumtuar burimin e kësaj enegjie negative të disa politikanëve dhe pseudointelektualëve ndaj religjionit. Ata, në mënyrë direkte apo indirekte dhe jo rrallëherë kanë fyer ndjenjat fetare të besimtarëve në vendin tonë. Antiteizmi i tyre shprehet qartë, veçanërsiht kundër islamit dhe sa herë sulmojnë religjionin, prijësit fetarë ose besimtarët, fshihen prapa nenit 8 të Kushtetutës së Kosovës e cila përcakton Kosovën si vend laik. Ndërsa nëse i pyet ata se çka nënkupton me termin laik, laicitet apo laicizëm; se kur është përmendur për herë të parë kjo fjalë; ose nëse e dinë kuptimin etimologjik dhe terminologjik të saj; stepesh nga injoranca e tyre, ngase ballafaqohesh me pseudointelektual të mentalitetit marksisto-leninist që nuk dinë dhe nuk duan të dinë por vetëm fyejn, madje edhe me barriera të ndryshme mundohen të pengojnë besimtarët për të praktiktikuar besimin e tyre.
Këto qëndrime i kemi trashëgim nga sistemi i kaluar, por tani që po ndërtojmë institucione demokratike është e udhës mos të ndjekim hijet e venitura të komunizmit i cili konsideronte fenë opium e shkaktare të të gjitha të këqijave. Pra të mos lejojmë që edhe sot dikush ti jap të drejtë vetes që në emër të shtetit të dhunojë të drejtat fetare.
Kjo trashëgimi nga sistemi i kaluar po na kushton çdo ditë e më shumë. Madje edhe në kushtetutën e parë të Kosovës së pavarur dhe demokratike nuk kemi mundur ti ikim kësaj trashëgimie. Ndër tjera kemi edhe provizionin kushtetues që lirisht mund të cilësohet si tendencioz, sidomos për mënyrën se si është përpiluar. Fjalën e kam për nenin 8 të kushtetutës së Kosovës i cili përcakton vendin tonë si vend laik: Republika e Kosovës është shtet laik dhe neutral në çështje të besimeve fetare.
Ky provizion kushtetues konsideroj se nuk është i përshtatshëm as përafërsisht me traditën dhe kulturën e vendit tonë dhe duke u bazuar në praktikat evropiane për pozitën dhe respektin e veçantë që gëzon religjioni në vendet e BE-së, e sidomos trajtimit të fesë si vlerë e patjetërsueshme e qytetarëve të secilit vend, është një shembull i mirë për vendin tonë, aspiruese e integrimit evropian, që të ndryshohet çasja institucionale e Kosovës karshi besimit/religjionit të qytetarëve të vet. Kjo më së miri shihet në kushtetutat e secilit vend të BE-së, veç e veç.
Pra, duke u bazuar në të gjitha kushtetutat e vendeve anëtare të BE-së, gjejmë një çasje shumë pozitive se si është e trajtuar feja e qytetarëve të secilit vend dhe si qëndrojnë raportet ndërmjet shtetit dhe fesë së atij vendi apo të komuniteteve tjera fetare. Këto kushtetuta përcaktojnë mënyrën e ndërtimit të raporteve të shtetit me bashkësitë fetare në bazë të respektit të ndërsjellë të autonomisë së tyre si dhe të pavarësisë së secilit në sferën e vet. Poashtu se kultet fetare duhet të jenë të pavarura nga shteti por njëherit të kenë edhe përkrahje nga ai, duke përfshi edhe asistencën fetare në ushtri, spitale, burgje, etj. Ndërsa asgjë prej këtyre përkufizimeve nuk i gjejmë në kushtetutën e vendit tonë!
Vazhdova analizën time që pas përfundimit të saj ti propozoja komisionit për ndryshimet kushtetuese amandamentimin e këtij neni të kushtetutës, ose që komisioni për legjislacion të jap vlerësimin vet. Këtë e bisedova edhe me disa kolegë deputet të Kuvendit të Kosovës, me propozimin se termi laik do të ishte mirë të zëvedësohej me atë sekular. Por, pas përfundimit të hulumtimit dhe analizës sime rezultatet e nxjerra tejkalonin pritjet e mia.
Kështu para se të filloja përpilimin e propozim-amandamentit duke shpresuar se ndryshimi i këtij provizioni kushtetues do të ndryshonte edhe çasjen e shumë njerëzve ndaj religjionit, fillimisht i hulumtova dhe analizova termet laik dhe sekular.
Edhe pse mendohet se janë shprehje me të njëjtin kuptim ato dallojnë shumë në esencë. Kështu, për të njohur kuptimin e laicitetit e sekularizmit dhe dallimit ndërmjet tyre është shumë e rëndësishme të dimë etimologjinë e këtyre dy fjalëve. Kur u përdorën për herë të parë? Për çfarë arsye? Çka ngërthejnë në vete dhe sidomos të njohësh terminologjinë e tyre nga vetë përdoruesit, sepse kjo e definon edhe kuptimin e sotëm të dy fjalëve/termeve.
Ndërsa te ne në Kosovë, laiciteti, nga disa politikanë e pseudointelektual, po definohet si diçka dominuese mbi fenë, sikur ajo po iu lejon atyre që të demonizojnë fenë. Por, definicionet e tyre nuk kanë kurrfarë baze dhe janë sa tendencioze po aq edhe cinike. Me këto definicione thumbuese, ata po mohojnë shumë të drejta fetare për besimtarët në emër të laicitetit. Tek e fundit, ndarja e fesë nga shteti nuk do të thotë që shtetit ti lejohet të dhunoj të drejtat fetare ose të diskriminojnë besimtarët.
Laiciteti si terminologji, përmendet kah fundi i shekullit XIX-të në Francë si përpjekje për të shmangur apo larguar ndikimin e kishës mbi institucionet publike dhe në vitin 1905 merr trajtën ekzekutive me ligjin e ndarjes së kishës nga shteti. Ndërsa krejt e kundërta, sekularizmi, ka ardhur në shprehje si mënyrë e ndarjes së shtetit nga feja, për të mbrojtur besimtarët nga persekutimi shtetëror, siç ka qenë rasti i protestantëve në fillimin e përhapjes së tij.
Atëherë, pse Kosova të veçohet me një provizion të tillë kushtetues, duke shtuar se edhe vendet nga regjioni, asnjëra nuk janë përcaktuar i vende laike, as edhe shteti amë Shqipëria. Por sa më shumë që thellohesha në studimin e kësaj teme befasia ishte edhe më e madhe..
Është interesant se asnjë vend evropian, përveç Francës, as ato anëtare të BE-së e as ato nga rajoni, nuk përcaktojnë me kushtetutë se janë shtete laike. E kur ceka më herët se gjatë studimit befasie ishte edhe më e madhe, e kisha fjalën se asnjëra nga këto vende nuk ishin të përcaktuara as si shtete sekulare, përveç Sërbisë. E rezultati del se vetëm dy vende me kushtetutë përcaktohen si shtete laike, Franca dhe Kosova, Serbia përcaktohet si sekulare, e të tjerat as nuk e përmendin fare në kushtetutat e tyre këtë përcaktim!!!
Aq më tepër sipas kushtetutave të vendeve më të zhvilluara evropiane, feja është pjesë përbërëse e shtetit, si në rastin e Britanisë së Madhe, Suedisë, Danimarkës, Norvegjisë (edhe pse jo anëtare e BE, e kam marrë shembull si vend mjaft i zhvilluar), etj.
P.sh. në Britani të Madhe Mbretëresha bashkon pushtetin politik dhe atë fetar njëherësh duke qenë edhe mbretëreshë e vendit edhe shefe supreme e kishës angleze, e poashtu çdo mbret apo mbretëreshë detyrimisht duhet të jenë të besimit protestant. Njëherit, peshkopët e kishës Angleze, kanë ulëse të rezervuara në Dhomën e Lordëve të cilat vende iu takojnë pa qenë të votuar.
Poashtu edhe në Suedi kemi situatë të ngjashme ku me aktin e suksesionit mbreti duhet ti takoj rendit Lutherian (të krishterimit). Ndërsa në Danimarkë, neni 4 i kushtetutës përcakton se Kisha Ungjillore Lutheriane është kisha e shtetit dhe si e tillë, ajo do të mbështetet nga shteti. Kurse neni 6 specifikon fenë e mbretit i cili duhet të jetë anëtar i Kishës Ungjillore Lutheriane. Situatë të ngjashme kemi edhe në Norvegji ku neni 4 i kushtetutës përcakton se mbreti duhet të jetë i besimit Evangjeliko-Lutherian dhe neni 16 përcakton Kishën Norvegjeze dhe Kishën Evangjeliko-Luteriane si kisha të shtetit. Është interesant se asnjëra nga këto vende demokratike nuk shquhen si teokratike edhe përkundër përcaktimit fetar të shtetit, sepse feja është vlerë e qytetarëve të secilit vend. Vallë, pse te ne duhet të kuptohet feja ndryshe nga vendet tjera.
Besoj nuk e teproj me mëdyshjen time kur e shtroj pyetjen: Kah po shkon Kosova? Dhe a është kjo një përpjekje që gradualisht Kosovën ta shpien kah ateizmi?! Nëse jo atëherë: Përse politikanët tanë para pesë viteve zgjodhën pikërisht variantin e shtetit të vetëm evropian që Kosovën ta quajnë shtet laik, e kjo mendoj ka ndodhur pa i shikuar rrethanat të cilat kanë çuar Francën që ti përmbahet asaj shprehje dhe pa krahasuar me rrethanat dhe traditën e vendit tonë. Madje është përdorur edhe një hile juridike gjatë përpilimit të kushtetutës. Në versionin anglisht dhe serbisht Kosova është përcaktuar si shtet sekularë ndërsa në versionin shqip shtet laik. Tani që dallimin e këtyre dy termave e bëmë të qartë është normle por dhe kam të drejt të shqetësohem. Pse ndodhi kjo, rastësisht apo qëllimisht?! Nuk besoj se rastësia ndodhë kur përpilohet një dokument kaq i rëndësishëm.
(Autori është magjistër i shkencave juridike, njëherit deputet i pavarur në Kuvendin e Kosovës)
mesazhi/com

----------


## Antiproanti

> Kosova shtet laik, sekular apo ateist
> 
> Autor: Mr. Amir Ahmeti
> 
> 
> ...
> Atëherë, pse Kosova të veçohet me një provizion të tillë kushtetues, duke shtuar se edhe vendet nga regjioni, asnjëra nuk janë përcaktuar i vende laike, as edhe shteti amë Shqipëria. Por sa më shumë që thellohesha në studimin e kësaj teme befasia ishte edhe më e madhe..
> *Është interesant se asnjë vend evropian, përveç Francës*, as ato anëtare të BE-së e as ato nga rajoni, *nuk përcaktojnë me kushtetutë se janë shtete laike*. E kur ceka më herët se gjatë studimit befasie ishte edhe më e madhe, e kisha fjalën se asnjëra nga këto vende nuk ishin të përcaktuara as si shtete sekulare, përveç Sërbisë.* E rezultati del se vetëm dy vende me kushtetutë përcaktohen si shtete laike, Franca dhe Kosova*, Serbia përcaktohet si sekulare, e të tjerat as nuk e përmendin fare në kushtetutat e tyre këtë përcaktim!!!
> 
> ...


E pavertete...

Shembull Turqia:



> Neni 2 i Kushtetutes se Turqise
> 
> _II Karakteristikat e Republikes_
> _Neni 2-Republika e Turqise ne frymen e paqes se shoqerise, te solidaritetit nacional dhe drejtesise, te respektimit te te drejtave te njerut, eshte e bazuar ne nacionalizmin e Ataturkut dhe percaktimeve ne preambulen me parimet themelore  te shtetit ligjor, demokratik, laik dhe social_.


Ne preambule gjithashtu permendet dhe theksohet perseri _laicizmi_.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Eshte shtet Eksperimental por qysh eshte ka duket experimenti do me dal i deshtuar.

----------


## zANë

Se di pse gjithmone duhet te merrni shembuj shtet tjera,kur e dinin shume mire se Kosova i ka disa gjera te kushtezuara dhe duhet ti permbahet asaj,jo me kot pastaj thuhet se eshte sui generis.
Po gjithesesi sa i perket kushtetutave ka disa lloje te kushtetutave dhe secili shtet ka kushtetuten e vete,sa mend do kjo gje,nuk mund te besh kushtetut as ligje duke u bazu ne shtet tjera,imagjino sikur te jete ligji per ndalimin e peshkimit ne Kosove qe ska dete vetem pse ndodhet ne ndonje vend tjeter.Ajo qe dua te them eshte se Kosova eshte Kosove eshte shtet ne zhvillim akoma,cdo gje mund te ndryshoj me pas.

Sa i perket cfare shteti eshte,shume mire qe ne Kushtetut eshte laik,sepse shqiptaret mendoj se ne shpirt jan laik,prandaj jan konvertu lehet neper fe...Mos perpiqeni kot e me kot te hapni panik,lol se Kosova ka dite te jete shembull sa i perket bashkjeteses se feve dhe tolerances fetare

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Se di pse gjithmone duhet te merrni shembuj shtet tjera,kur e dinin shume mire se Kosova i ka disa gjera te kushtezuara dhe duhet ti permbahet asaj,jo me kot pastaj thuhet se eshte sui generis.
> Po gjithesesi sa i perket kushtetutave ka disa lloje te kushtetutave dhe secili shtet ka kushtetuten e vete,sa mend do kjo gje,nuk mund te besh kushtetut as ligje duke u bazu ne shtet tjera,i*magjino sikur te jete ligji per ndalimin e peshkimit ne Kosove* qe ska dete vetem pse ndodhet ne ndonje vend tjeter.Ajo qe dua te them eshte se Kosova eshte Kosove eshte shtet ne zhvillim akoma,cdo gje mund te ndryshoj me pas.
> 
> Sa i perket cfare shteti eshte,shume mire qe ne Kushtetut eshte laik,sepse shqiptaret mendoj se ne shpirt jan laik,prandaj jan konvertu lehet neper fe...Mos perpiqeni kot e me kot te hapni panik,lol se Kosova ka dite te jete shembull sa i perket bashkjeteses se feve dhe tolerances fetare



Duhet te egzistoj ligji per ndalimin e peshkimit vitin qe shkoj e zuri vendin e pare nje Bullgar ke liqeni badovcit se kush po za peshqi me shume  :ngerdheshje:  Eee mos thuaj qe s'kemi peshqi.  :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

> Duhet te egzistoj ligji per ndalimin e peshkimit vitin qe shkoj e zuri vendin e pare nje Bullgar ke liqeni badovcit se kush po za peshqi me shume  Eee mos thuaj qe s'kemi peshqi.


Aahahahahah.Po ishte shembull de.....mire mund te thosha ndalohet me ligj gjuajtja e Gjirafave a ku di une,sa per ilustrim,kupto ti lol

P.S.Se ve ne dyshim qe ka peshqi,ashtu sic nuk e ve ne dyshim qe ska Detë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

Feja Islame ka per ta shkaterruar Kosoven.

----------


## Le dévoué

Per momentin, eshte shtet komunist Kosova.

Mufail Limani e lavderoj punen e Enver Hoxhës, i cili impunoi ateizmin e tij duke burgosur hoxhallar e prifterinj, lavderoj enver hoxhen qe pushkatoi hoxhallar e prifterinj, vetem e vetem pse nuk mohuan Zotin e tyre !

Po kush "leshin" eshte ky far mufail limoni ? 

Shihni ketu grupin e anti-fetareve ne Kosove :

----------


## Antiproanti

> Kosova shtet laik, sekular apo ateist
> 
> Autor: Mr. Amir Ahmeti
> 
> 
> ...
> *Madje është përdorur edhe një hile juridike gjatë përpilimit të kushtetutës. Në versionin anglisht dhe serbisht Kosova është përcaktuar si ‘shtet sekularë’ ndërsa në versionin shqip ‘shtet laik’.* Tani që dallimin e këtyre dy termave e bëmë të qartë është normle por dhe kam të drejt të shqetësohem. Pse ndodhi kjo, rastësisht apo qëllimisht?! Nuk besoj se rastësia ndodhë kur përpilohet një dokument kaq i rëndësishëm.
> (Autori është magjistër i shkencave juridike, njëherit deputet i pavarur në Kuvendin e Kosovës)
> mesazhi/com


Edhe nje e pavertete tjeter...

Ne shume e gjuhe, si p.sh. ne anglisht, _shteti sekular_ dhe _shteti laik_ jane sinonime.
Ne anglisht zakonisht apo cdo here perdoret termi "_secular state_", i cili nenkupton absolutisht te njejten gje si termi shqip, turqisht apo frengjisht "_shtet laik_", "_laik devlet_", "_etat laique_".
Perkthimi ne anglisht i "_etat laique_" eshte "_secular state_" dhe jo " laic state" Edhe nje fjaloret e ndryshme _laiciteti_ perkthehet si _sekularitet_.
Perndryshe, _shteti laik_ ne serbisht perkthehet "_sekularna drzava_", jo "_laisticka drzava_."


Ja edhe harta e shteteve sekulare (laike):

----------


## Antiproanti

Nje shembull tjeter eshte* Azerbejxhani*.
Nje vend me shumice absolute muslimane.




> Nen 7 i Kushtetutes se Azerbejxhanit:
> I -_Shteti i Azerbejxhanit do te jete demokratik, ligjor, laik, republike unike._

----------


## Le dévoué

Antiporanti,

Nuk jemi Azerbaixhan ! S'jemi as Turki, Arabie, Malajzi e Dubai !

Jemi shtet demokratik, dhe mbi keto parime te organizohet nje referendum ku çdo qytetar do ta jepte nje pjese te pergjigjes tende, se a duhet te jete Kosova shtet ateist, apo laik ku do t'respektoheshin te gjitha te drejtat e te gjitha besimeve fetare ne integralitetin e saj !

Kosova eshte shtet Komunist ! Eshte klasa mafioze qe vendos per ty, e jo ti per veten tende.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Antiporanti,
> 
> Nuk jemi Azerbaixhan ! S'jemi as Turki, Arabie, Malajzi e Dubai !
> 
> Jemi shtet demokratik, dhe mbi keto parime te organizohet nje referendum ku çdo qytetar do ta jepte nje pjese te pergjigjes tende, se a duhet te jete Kosova shtet ateist, apo laik ku do t'respektoheshin te gjitha te drejtat e te gjitha besimeve fetare ne integralitetin e saj !
> 
> Kosova eshte shtet Komunist ! Eshte klasa mafioze qe vendos per ty, e jo ti per veten tende.


Kjo eshte teme tjeter...
Mu me interesuan vetem genjeshtrat e "magjistrit te shkencave juridike" dhe deputetit te Kosoves per ceshtje konkrete.

Kjo tema e pergjithshme qe te intereson ty, mu s'me intereson.

----------


## Le dévoué

> Kjo eshte teme tjeter...
> Mu me interesuan vetem genjeshtrat e "magjistrit te shkencave juridike" dhe deputetit te Kosoves per ceshtje konkrete.
> 
> Kjo tema e pergjithshme qe te intereson ty, mu s'me intereson.


Po mir de, pse na poston pjese te kushtetuteve te huaja qe s'na hyjn fare ne pune neve ? Qe 15 vite sa Kosova eshte e lire, ende mafiozët e parlamentit nuk e kan te qart se per interesa te kujt punojn : Popullit apo Ambasadave të huaja ?

----------


## Antiproanti

> Po mir de, pse na poston pjese te kushtetuteve te huaja qe s'na hyjn fare ne pune neve ? ...


Sepse ka te beje me temen e deputetit te Kosoves qe eshte postuar ketu per informim dh/ose per diskutim...

Perndryshe, ekzistojne edhe se paku 3 shtete ne Evrope (BE), te cilat, sipas kushtetutes se tyre, jane laike. Pavaresisht se ne dy prejt tyre termi _laik_ nuk perdoret. Fjala eshte per Francen, Cekine dhe Portugaline.  E njejta gje vlene edhe per Shqiperine. Pra, nuk jane vetem Turqia, Azerbejxhani&Co...

Dhe shumica e shteteve tjera gjithashtu jane laike (apo sekulare), pavaresisht se ka dallime te ndryshme ne mes tyre sa i perket menyres se organizimit te ndarjes se shtetit dhe fese.

----------


## Ceni-1

Edhe po te jene Antiproanti me shume shetete pervec Frances eshte absurde qe ne Kushtetuten e vendit tona ta marrim ''copy paste'' nga vendet e tjera qe asgje nuk ka lidhe me ato shtete , as traditat , as gjuha  , as feja , ama asgje , vetem ajo qe na bashkon me Francen eshte se jemi ne nje territor i quajtur Kontinent i Evropes !

 A e din si ja kane bere keta juristat , te ashtuqujaturit ''doktorra te shkences '', qe populli i Kosoves mburret me ta , eshte e njejta gje , sikur te mirret nje Ligje ne Xhungell atje  dhe  kete ligje ta kishin bere Ligje per qytetetaret tane te dashur Kosovar !!!  Besoj se ky Ligji i popujve te Xhunglles do te ishte me pak i demshem per qytetaret tane , se sa keto ligje te projektuar nja njerezit me ideologji ateiste .

----------


## Kreksi

> Antiporanti,
> 
> Nuk jemi Azerbaixhan ! S'jemi as Turki, Arabie, Malajzi e Dubai !
> 
> Jemi shtet demokratik, dhe mbi keto parime te organizohet nje referendum ku çdo qytetar do ta jepte nje pjese te pergjigjes tende, se a duhet te jete Kosova shtet ateist, apo laik ku do t'respektoheshin te gjitha te drejtat e te gjitha besimeve fetare ne integralitetin e saj !
> 
> Kosova eshte shtet Komunist ! Eshte klasa mafioze qe vendos per ty, e jo ti per veten tende.


I nderuari Le Dévoué, ju mirë e mendoni por problemi është se, athua se do rrrespektohej  referandumi ? 
..unê se  besoj,  féja  si dhe te gjitha  fét  kanê  rrênjêt e  thella..e pa mujtun te rrespektohet  parimi demokratik kur vje ne pyetje féja...
Ne  kemi probleme tjera edhe me te ngatrruara së jane pasoja te fes, si psh.  trashigimsija   e drejta me ligj, qoftê femer apo mashkull pasardhesi, por..në Kosovê si e dini, ligji zakonor  dhe kunder ligjeve europiane(vetem ato shtete  Anadollake i zbatojne)  ku, femra, apo gjinia femnore fare nuk ka  te drejta trashegimi  nga babai, as  shtêpi as  tokë..lol !.
.prandaj, po nuk pate djal  në Kosovë, me mirë kape valigjen e ik..prej  vendit se nuk te duhet  jeta, pika e pare perbuzja  dhe e dyta pas saj vjene mjerimi...si e shihni, ka pika edhe me te zymta  qe  duhen rrrahur   për Kosven  shtet demokratik e  pastaj  themi, 
...po, dojmi te hyjmi ne  europë me ligje anadollake ? .. 
me keto prapambetuni, ...hmmmm, zor  qe  jetohet..duhet  vajtuar gjendjen tonë, gjith ato gra qe  nuk paten fatin te lindin djem...  ose  duhet te bejne nje djal ose te behen skllaver te dikujt tjeter  se  nuk iu ipet  e drejta qe  vajza  e  tyre te trashegoje  nga familja ate qe  i takon me ligje nderkombtare..
..imagjinojeni njehere, a  nuk eshte e turpshme kjo te ndodhi tek ne  ne shekullin XXI ?
..ju thuani ketu; *Nuk jemi Azerbaixhan ! S'jemi as Turki, Arabie, Malajzi e Dubai ! ?*

----------


## Le dévoué

I ndershmi Kreksi,

Eshte zakoni shqiptar ai i cili nuk i lejon trashegimi femres, ne Islam e ke per O B L I G I M t'i lesh trashegimi vajzës/ave ! Me sa me kujtohet, 1/3 e pasuris i takon vajzes, 2/3 djalit me kusht qe vajza te jet e martuar, pasi tek burri i saj i merr 2/3-tat. E nese eshte beqare, atehere i takojn baraz 50/50 ose komplet nese eshte e vetme.

----------


## Kreksi

> I ndershmi Kreksi,
> 
> Eshte zakoni shqiptar ai i cili nuk i lejon trashegimi femres, ne Islam e ke per O B L I G I M t'i lesh trashegimi vajzës/ave ! Me sa me kujtohet, 1/3 e pasuris i takon vajzes, 2/3 djalit me kusht qe vajza te jet e martuar, pasi tek burri i saj i merr 2/3-tat. E nese eshte beqare, atehere i takojn baraz 50/50 ose komplet nese eshte e vetme.


....hahahhaa  Dévoué, po na dalin ata nê Dubai me demokrat se  ne  kosovaret qe  jemi ne europe...sa  mire i dini ligjet "sheriatet"..
por, me duket se, ne Shqiperi ëshë 50/50 ? ...apo gabohem ?

----------


## Anesti_55

Po cfar eshte ky "Mr", ky eshte nje kokerr injoranti dhe s'ka si te jete ndryshe, deri sa mbron nje ceshtje te pa drejte.Ky hiqet se e di kuptimin e fajleve , laik dhe sekulare dhe nuk e kupton se jane e njeta gje ps, sikur te themi qe eshte nje shtet jo fetare dhe eshte nje shtet i bazuar ne metarien dhe rrezultatet e zhvillimit shkencore. Se dyti ky islamik kosovare, pretendon se me nje shtet laik ,kuptojme ndarjen e shtetit nga feja, kur eshte e kunderta. O njeri, shteti nuk ndahet as nga horri e krimineli por do ti mbaje nen kontroll , pasi eshte ai pergjegjes per jeten e komunitetit.Pra klriket nuk kane te drejte ti imponohen shtetit,ndrsa shteti i nderhyn kujdo, permes ligjeve demokratike.religionet nuk jane vetem formate kulturore , por kane ne permbajtje ideplogji dhe kjo e fundit paraqet konflikt , pasi asnje shtet nuk mund te udhehiqet nga disa idologji njeheresh.Duke qene se kemi te bejme me ideologji, ne vendt demokratike , pluraliste dhe laike , fete mbahen nen kontroll te repte, qe doza ideologjike qe ato emetojne, te kete efekte sa me te vogla ne shoqeri.Nese do te shkojme sipas Kuranit , atehere nuk do te egzistonte as demokracia dhe as shteti laik, pasi armiku ne kuran eshte ateisti, eshte pluralizmi, eshte i kunderti ne fe, deri dhe ne sekte brenda se njejtes fe.Nga sa sqarova me siper del qe eshte shteti laik, qe i lejon komuniteteve fetare aq liri, sa nuk preken te drejtat themelore te bashkeqytetareve te tjere dhe ekujlibret e merdhenieve mes njerezve ne pergjithesi.Demokraci dhe laicitet , nuk do te thote liri infinit, por ka nje hendek , ku secili duhet te frenohet dhe ti nenshtrohet ligjit. Nese zoteria eshte prekur se feja qe perflitet me shume eshte islami, kjo nuk vjen ashtu kot, por ne menyre llogjike, pasi kritika iniciohet nga problematika aktuale , ngjarja , konflikti . kercenimi social dhe jo si nje diskurs teorik, mbi diferencat mes dogmave fetare.Nese nuk do te kishim kercenimin e shqipatreve dhe boshnjakeve islamike ne Zvicer, per ndryshimin e flamurit, nese nuk do te kishim thirrje "Duam Baben", nese nuk do te kishim tensione per mbulesen e femres ne shkollat publike , nese nuk do te kishim fyerj te heroit kombetare, apo te figurave te nderuara kombetare , nese nuk do te kishim krenarine per ardhjen e pushtuesit otoman , nese nuk do te kishim vrasjen e ushtareve amerikane , nese nuk do te kidheim fyerjet qe i behen grave dhe vajzave shqipatre , nese nuk do te kishim nje kercenim te civilizimit te jetes tone, nese nuk dote kishim muxhahedine shqipatre ne Siri per te vrare te kundertin ne fe, atehere dhe feja islame nuk do te ishte perfolur aq fort. nese islamiket e Kosoves dhe te shqiperise nuk e lexojne dote primitivitetin dhe varferine qe na la trashegim perandoria osmane permes fese islamike , nese nuk lexojne dot percarjen nder shqipatret , ne te krishtere e muslamian, nese nuk lexojne dot urjtjet dhe konfliktet fetare ne rajon, atehere  ky nuk eshte faji i shtetit qe ve dore, por eshte kualiteti intelektual i mjeruar , apo i shitur,  ne krye te ketij komuniteti.

----------

arvanitasi (14-01-2014)

----------


## Kreksi

> Kjo eshte teme tjeter...
> Mu me interesuan vetem genjeshtrat e "magjistrit te shkencave juridike" dhe deputetit te Kosoves per ceshtje konkrete.
> 
> Kjo tema e pergjithshme qe te intereson ty, mu s'me intereson.


I nderuari Antiproanti, ndoshta kjo tem duhej  te na interesoje...

Ne kemi edhe probleme tjera edhe më te ngatrruara së jsa ane pasojat  e fé-vé, 
si psh:  trashigimsija e prones në Kosovë ndahët sipas ligjit  zakonor  që është  kundër ligjeve europiane, si e dini, tek ne  në Kosovë  femra, apo gjinia fëmnore, pra bija,  nuk ka te drejta trashegimi nga babai, as shtëpi as tokë asgjë ...lol !.
Po nuk pate djalë(çun) në Kosovë, më mirë do ishte për ata te shkretët, te kapin  valigjet  e te ikin prej vendit sepse  nuk ka vlerë  jeta për ta !
Pika e parë: vuajtjet nga  përbuzjet, nenqmimi, nenshtrimi, thashethemjet, padrejtesija dhe  pas saj vie edhe  mjerimi e plasja e zëmres..nga padrejtsija !

Si e shihni, këto janë  pika te zymta tek ne  që e  demtojnë  qytetarin  me ligje  barbare  e mesjetare në Kosvën shtet demokratik !
(kurse Shqipëria  i ka rregulluar kêto gjëra, jemi ndoshta te vetmit nê europë)

Nga ana tjetër Né kerkojmi e themi  se,  "po...po, dojmi te hyjmi në Europë",  me këto  ligje anadollake  apo ..? 
Mendoj se duhet vajtuar gjendjen tonë, grat që nuk paten fatin  te lindnin  çuna,  se Zoti e ka shkruar kështu,  ata ose duhët të bëjnë  një djalë (patjeter..)   ose te bëhën skllevër te dikujt  tjetër,  sepse nuk iu ipet e drejta që bija e tyre të trashegoje nga familja ate që i takon sipas  ligjit  te drejtave te njeriut  në Europë..(nuk po i ndjekim ligjet islamike)
Ta imagjinojmi  njehere, â nuk është  absurde kjo, në shekullin XXI  të veprohet sot në Republiken e Kosovës  ende  sipas  ligjeve te perandorisë osmane e atyre zakonore  ?

----------

